
H.R.6666 – Covid-19 Testing, Reaching, and Contacting Everyone (Trace) Act - ibejoeb
https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/6666/text?r=2&s=1
======
dgritsko
What exactly is a "mobile health unit"?

~~~
eesmith
Since this is a legal question, I did a search of the US Code and found a clue
at
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/42/493.35](https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/42/493.35)
:

> "Laboratories that are not at a fixed location, that is, laboratories that
> move from testing site to testing site, such as mobile units providing
> laboratory testing"

So in this case, it might be a temporary facility, perhaps in a trailer at a
local parking lot, used to monitor cases.

